

Improving Internet access in the developing world through zero rating [pdf] - denzil_correa
http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/research/files/papers/2015/02/13-digital-divide-developing-world-west/west_internet-access.pdf

======
doorty
Zero-rating (also called toll-free data or sponsored data) is the practice of
mobile network operators (MNO) and mobile virtual network operators (MVNO) to
not charge end customers for a well defined volume of data by specific
applications or internet services via the MNO's mobile network in limited or
metered data plans and tariffs.[1] it allows customers to use data services
like video streaming, which otherwise might result in significant charges
depending on their data plans and volume caps. This has especially become an
option to market 4G networks, but has also been used in the past for SMS or
other content services.

Source: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-
rating](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-rating)

